# what type of Wick for this candles?



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Pillar Candle: 3 inch high and about 2 inch in diameter.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Look at Mann Lake catalogue they give wick size for all their molds pick a size.

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/infopage.asp?idPage=118


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

yes, that would be great however it is no a mannlake mold. it is a metal mold i got a long time ago from pouret.


----------



## janvanhamont (Mar 10, 2004)

Chief,
For this size pure beeswax candle Bee Services in Terrell Texas sells #W07 wick. It does not matter who's mold you have used.
Janvanhamont


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

2" is 2" :doh:


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

honey: can you suggest a wick size?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

sorry honey.... i am not followin ya.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Mann Lake's catalog says to use 2/0 wick for candles 1" to 3" in diameter. We use it for tapers and all but the biggest pillars (3" and up). For those we use 60 ply.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

2/0 is too small for a pillar candle. You will need either a #2 or #3 depending on the wax


Remember the 1/0 is the largest with each number getting smaller. 3/0 is smaller than 2/0 or 1/0 and 2/0 is smaller than 1/0

#1, #2, #3 each gets larger as the number goes up


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

how do you know when to use an /o number versus a #?


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

We use 60 ply flat braided wick. /0's are smaller than #'s.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Chef Isaac said:


> how do you know when to use an /o number versus a #?


the /0 are for mostly tapers in beeswax. The 5/0 is good for birthday candles, so i am told. I had to ask my supplier because i got some odd wicks when i bought an existing candle business

the # are more for pillars and votives

The best is to experiment with the wax. Each batch is different.


----------

